# Raccoon Problems



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

i have a huge raccoon under my house and comes around and terrorizes our neighboorhoods pets. is their any way to get him out without buying expensive traps and without using guns. i heard of a way when u drill a 4inch hole in to a thick tree and an inch wide and baiting it with fish and driveing four nails pointing in one on the top left,right and bottom has anyone tryed that?


----------



## coyote_buster (Mar 11, 2007)

i did try that but it was a pain in the ***, it was to hard to get the nails in without just splitting the wood, did you read the book where the red fern grows, thats how i found that trick, i would say find its hole and put a trap over the top of it and find something to prevent other animal access, this will only work if it has a hole in the ground though, dont hit it with a ball bat though, my friend did this, just goes to show he is retarded


----------



## bluenwhite (Aug 1, 2006)

i have killed a raccoon with a baseball bat and im 14 so if you are well built you can very easily and somewhat humanely kill raccoons with a bat


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

traps really aren't that terribly expensive. and if you buy one for this raccoon, you can use it to trap other things too, then you can start selling your catch and cashin on your investments.

just my :2cents:


----------



## weasle414 (Dec 31, 2006)

Sounds like you should go here....

http://www.coyotesunset.com/forums/inde ... owtopic=36

A devilishly handsome young man I once knew wrote a good chunk of it :lol: oke:


----------



## big_al_09 (Feb 26, 2007)

yeah, who would that be, because i didn't write it,and I'm the only develishly handsome youngman you know........I think.


----------

